# What pocket knife/tool do you carry everyday?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What pocket knife/tool do you carry everyday?

Let's see a pic  :smt023


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a small 3 blade craftsman pocket knife.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Benchmade


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Crkt M16 Srt


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry a case Stockman and have all my life. I lost one and I have two others a small and medium size. I carry the medium all the time and use it for everything under the sun. You can't beat them.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Gerber Paraframe I with fine edge (vs. the serrated).


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Leatherman Super Tool and an MOD Pointman. :smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

CRKT m-16-03z


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Usually one of these kids . . .










Most often the smaller SRT.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*nothing High tech or fancy ...*










~ just 2 spyderco's & a Micra I've carried for years ... which ever one I grab.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Usually one of these kids . . .
> 
> Most often the smaller SRT.


U mean U don't have one of those P99 knives? For shame.... :smt082

I have a Victorinox Officer Swiss Armey Knife. Just started carrying a small WInchester version of the Leatherman, though. Its a bit smaller when folded up than the swiss army knife.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have more than this to choose from, but this is what I almost always tote around.

At home: Leatherman Micra and Wave, Ken Onion Whirlwind by Gerber, Caost LED Lenser.










Work: Leatherman Super Too, cheap knife, LED flashlight


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U mean U don't have one of those P99 knives? For shame.... :smt082


Well Ship, since you mentioned it . . .



















I have a few Walther knives also . . . :smt027


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Well Ship, since you mentioned it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW it   :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn jenglish, how many knives do you have? :smt027


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Todd said:


> Damn jenglish, how many knives do you have? :smt027


I just don't collect Walthers, I also collect knives. So the last count was like 350+ . . . seriously. I know, I have a problem . . . and I LIKE IT! :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like I'll have to break out the digital camera again tomorrow and photograph the rest of the knives I carry. But I switch around depending on mood. Pictures I have are a little shaky, sorry.

Most common carry knife for me:
CRKT Dessert Cruiser









Don't usually carry this at work, but it comes with me on photography outings:
Kershaw









When memory fails me, I carry this one. It has the most annoying drop leg sheath ever created. Darn good knife, though.
CRKT









Some days it would be nice if they allowed me to carry this at work:








For now it stays on the wall of my bedroom. :smt083

I have one or two others that fit into the rotation, so I'll photograph them tomorrow.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jenglish said:


> I just don't collect Walthers, I also collect knives. So the last count was like 350+ . . . seriously. I know, I have a problem . . . and I LIKE IT! :mrgreen:


Holy crap! That's a lot. But hey, you could have worse addictions.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Some days it would be nice if they allowed me to carry this at work:


 ... nice letter opener ya got there, SL ... :smt043


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Looks like I'll have to break out the digital camera again tomorrow and photograph the rest of the knives I carry. But I switch around depending on mood. Pictures I have are a little shaky, sorry.
> 
> Most common carry knife for me:
> CRKT Dessert Cruiser
> ...


Guns and knives, girl, you need a boyfriend!:smt082


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)




----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Benchmade mini griptillian


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Guns and knives, girl, you need a boyfriend!:smt082


Who needs a boyfriend? I have guns to protect me and a battle axe to kill bugs. LOL!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, since I asked for pics - here were the two I mentioned above. When folded up, the Winchester tool is smaller than the swiss army knife. Started carrying it about a week ago because of the size.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Most common carry knife for me:
> CRKT Dessert Cruiser
> 
> 
> ...


You've got some nice knives, there's something really special about a girl that loves edged weapons. :smt023 :smt033


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> You've got some nice knives, there's something really special about a girl that loves edged weapons. :smt023 :smt033


 I am worse with knives than I am with guns. Almost insane with them. I have at least two more on my list to buy in the very, very near future. Once I manage to get my entire collection photographed properly, I'll send you some blade porn.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Once I manage to get my entire collection photographed properly, I'll send you some blade porn.


Please do. :smt023 I really like edged weapons. :smt033


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

One of my all time favs . . . The Cold Steel Scimitar.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

jenglish said:


> One of my all time favs . . . The Cold Steel Scimitar.


Ooo! That's sweet!


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Ooo! That's sweet!


Thought you might like that one. Great knife. It's been though hell and still kicking. Let me let you in on a little secret . . . It retails for $120.00 and you can get it from eknifeworks.com for around $70.00 . . . but every once in a while you can buy it direct from Cold Steel's Special Projects flyer for 2/$100.00. 

Here is a sample of my sickness. This is from shelf one of four of my knife cabinet:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

At work I always carry a Gerber multi-plier. I use one a lot and it has been the toughest and easiest to use, for me, of the various multi-tools out there.








For an every day carry knife, the Emerson mini-commander has been my favorite for a while.








Occasionally , I'll change up and carry a different tactical folder.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Just saw your pics, jenglish, nice collection. Something tells me we might have similar tastes. I'll have to try to find the time and room to show pics of my other knives.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

hberttmank - NICE! :smt023 How are those Emersons? I have been wanting to get one or a few of them. :smt083


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll have a big collection like that one day! Maybe I'll be able to keep track of all of my knives one day, too. They're everywhere!


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

That was just one shelf, I'm not touching the other three. I found knives I forgot I bought. I use to have an inventory in excel. Looks like I need to start that up again.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Some Knife Porn*

Ok, here's some knife porn. I haven't been able to locate all my knives, so I'll have more in there someday. And of course I'll be adding to it! LOL!

http://public.fotki.com/Scars19/pets_and_things/knife-pron/


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

jenglish, Emersons are top quality, you would be very happy with a few in your collection. :mrgreen: I've been collecting knives since I was a kid, before I could buy guns, and folders have always been my favorites. Remember when knives were made of brass, wood and steel ? Here is a few more pics for you all.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Ok, here's some knife porn. I haven't been able to locate all my knives, so I'll have more in there someday.


Are those yours? I like #11. :smt033


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> Are those yours? I like #11. :smt033


Yep, those are all mine, what I was able to dig out at least. Some are still buried away in storage. I had a few pictures of 11 in there, the details on it, anyway. Would you believe I only paid $12 for that knife? Only problem with that knife is that the sheath was designed without regard to the fit of the blade, so when walking around with it I have to hold it upright by the sheath or the knife flies out of it.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> jenglish, Emersons are top quality, you would be very happy with a few in your collection. :mrgreen: I've been collecting knives since I was a kid, before I could buy guns, and folders have always been my favorites. Remember when knives were made of brass, wood and steel ?


Oh yes my friend. I have quite a few of those brass, wood, and steel knives, mostly Buck. I am more into the tactical style folder. I have SOG, Cold Steel, Gerber, CRKT, Walther, Smith & Wesson, Beretta, and Browning to name a few. I have been looking more and more into Emerson and MOD. Emerson more though, I prefer their designs over MOD.


----------

